# Lets see your single favorite fishing or boating pic here.....



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Not in the mood to do any real work today. Post your favorite fishing or boating picture here with a short footnote. Here is mine.

Fishing at Tropic Star Lodge in Panama. Buddy hooked up w/ big black. I was on the fly-bridge videoing the whole thing. Photo taken by Guy Harvey who happen to be on the neighboring boat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not sure where I got this from - but it's one of my fave's


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Shawn - I believe that was Chad Shemaitis.


Here's my favorite!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*reason #1 not to forget to register for the star...*

this one's from last year and the first year in many he didn't register(i guarantee that card's in his pocket this year, huh scott?)


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*That sucks*

He even has on a CCA hat. I wont go fishing this time of year unless everybody in the boat is registered for STAR, cause you know who is gonna be bowed up on a winner


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Shawn - I believe that was Chad Shemaitis.
> 
> Here's my favorite!


Enhanced with flavor? :slimer:


----------



## Northcutt (Aug 26, 2004)

*Fishing in POC*

Mom catching her first limit of redfish on artificals while wading Port O'Connor She fell in love fishing last week with a Laguna Rod and has already order her one.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Here's one from offshore Port Mansfield.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Wake of The Akela and Diana at night


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

PatP 
man I could catch some nasty air on my wake board on that wake


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*fishing pic*

this is my buddy at high island


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*One of many*

One of my little buddies in a top secret location! Photo courtesy of Capt. Ray!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*another*

here's one taken very close to my uncle's brand new house in costa rico.


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

Fought this baby for an hour. :tongue:


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

*Good Snapper Shot*

Snapper Of The Day May/05 Had A Circle Hook In This Mouth On 100lb Mono That Was Broken Off. Looks Like It Had Been There A While........coastal, And The Principal


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Wifes first oversized red caught at SPI out of the surf on 10lb test, sight casted using a Pumkinseed/Chart Assasin


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Teaching my daughter casting class*

A couple of years ago I took my daughter to the Baytown Spillway to work on her casting. I had started her off on a 5500 and she was getting pretty good. After she made several good casts she made an ugly one about 15 ft from the boat. After I finished explaining to her what she did wrong she began reeling it in. And of course the bait had settled on the bottom and she was tugging at a hang up. Just as I went to grab the pole to unsnag it the line started swimming off. I told her to raise the tip and set the hook, she had that part down! lol After a very brief fight she hauls in what I thought was a rat red, but as it surfaced I saw the beautiful spots of a trout. 26" to be exact, it was skinny but that girl knew what a trout was and pulled a Bill Dance and gave that thing a kiss. Still one of my most memorable fishing experiences.

Zac


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*The Winner is Zac*

Zac-

That is the best story and pic...Cool...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Tarpon from beach*

Here's one of my tarpon from the beach.
6 Ft 2 in 
Several yrs ago , caught on half a shad , by a newell 344 and phenwik custom surf rod , I built.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Here's one of my tarpon from the beach.
> 6 Ft 2 in
> Several yrs ago , caught on half a shad , by a newell 344 and phenwik custom surf rod , I built.


Nice catch there Ray! Two questions, what beach? and what year?


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

*Picking just one is pretty hard!*

My brother, netting shad for a striper tournament on Lake Buchanan in 2004


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Nice catch there Ray! Two questions, what beach? and what year?


The beach I remember well. It was west galveston beach by the tower.
The year, now your asking alot. I think it was 92 or 93.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had to put one of one of my favorite fishing partners.

My oldest son with his first Bull Red.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Bull Red no.1*

Here's his catch.........


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

My son, Paul, with his first big jack and a big smile:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Whooo weee*

Bruce, I bet your boy had to sit down and drink a coke and rest for a while after that one. Been there done that and its some kind of work wrestling them big uns in. I bet he was whooped, I know I was.

Zac


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Flatout fishin
I looked in my log on that tarpon.
Man how time passes.
It was 1989 when I caught that one, not 92.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

This is a shrimper free gaffing jacks.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CAPSIZED said:


> This is a shrimper free gaffing jacks.


A man gets hungry at sea with just shrimp to eat.
Need a little red meat now and then.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Are you seeing this ar macadams, Jacks so thick you dont need a pole.


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*Double hook up*

A good friend and I took our boys out for their first fishing trip together - we found some small trout and reds and the boys just had a blast. This picture was a double that they reeled in together - both fish too small to keep but made for a great picture.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

My daughter at Offats last month,"hooked up"


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> Flatout fishin
> I looked in my log on that tarpon.
> Man how time passes.
> It was 1989 when I caught that one, not 92.


Whats a couple of years... nice pic's of your son with his red too!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Wow!!*



********* said:


> A couple of years ago I took my daughter to the Baytown Spillway to work on her casting. I had started her off on a 5500 and she was getting pretty good. After she made several good casts she made an ugly one about 15 ft from the boat. After I finished explaining to her what she did wrong she began reeling it in. And of course the bait had settled on the bottom and she was tugging at a hang up. Just as I went to grab the pole to unsnag it the line started swimming off. I told her to raise the tip and set the hook, she had that part down! lol After a very brief fight she hauls in what I thought was a rat red, but as it surfaced I saw the beautiful spots of a trout. 26" to be exact, it was skinny but that girl knew what a trout was and pulled a Bill Dance and gave that thing a kiss. Still one of my most memorable fishing experiences.
> 
> Zac


She's got me beat!! I'm jealous!!
Great pic!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

1.Sarah holding a red in Freeport.
2. World record Piggy.


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*this has always been one of my favorites!
*
From the late 50's.
Before we ever ventured to the bay or to the ocean to fish we fished a nearby canal. My only experience fishing was in the lakes of New York state. We moved to Miami, Fl. in the mid 50's.
Eric heard from the man next door that there was a South Florida bounty on Gar. The canals had filled with Gar and they were killing off the Bass. "They'll give you $1.75 for each Gar you kill." he said. So off we went to the canal. I was to catch the Gar, which isn't an easy thing to do. Each time I caught one I'd swing my cane pole around and smack the fish against the little hill there and they'd drop off the hook. Eric would jump up and down in happy anticipation while his Dad looked on camera in hand. I must have caught at least a dozen of the bass and small fish killers.

 






​ 
 ​


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Me and my buddy (GetEmGot) on one of our best days of fishing from the beach. We had a double hook up and he ended up landing a very respectful 42" jack, I landed 2 fish while he was fighting his!


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I took this one last weekend...*

After I downloaded it to my puter it became a reminder of the mornings out on the water...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good pics every one............


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*a great day in Mansfield!!!!*

A Wonderful Day On The Water In Mansfield


----------



## Bucktail (Jun 18, 2004)

Flat calm.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Those Are Some Pigs!!!


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

*Chandeleurs*

My son in the Chandeluers a few years ago. Caught a couple of nice strings from the beachfront on a Friday morning


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Time To Go!!!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Port Mansfield at it's Best

Capt. Danny Neu, myself and Capt Randall Groves. Jeff Neu taking the picture.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Weather Man Said 2 To 3's, Yea Right


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Just a few*

My daughters 1st catfish

My daughters 1st trip to S. Padre

My Daughters 2nd trip to S. Padre after a boat ride to the gin clear flats

A buddy and myself wear'n out reds on top in knee deep water

Myself goofing off on an ice cream day in POC on the maiden voyage of the Flatlander


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Capt. Randall Groves Galveston Texas*

Large Stringer


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

*Man I'm bored!*

.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

*Couple I shot aobut 3 years ago..*

Here are a couple I shot a few years back...
Some of my favorites...

Enjoy

Wade


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

cool, wacowade


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*

"The Marshall" with a couple of dinks

Potlick'n at its finest ona hot, POC summer day

POC sunrise


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Dang dude your potlickn this whole thread! :slimer: LOL!

Changle title of thread to _*Robo's Misguided Adventures* _LOL!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*U like this one*

Lol


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

robo - you're not gonna throw out that spoon eating monster on this thread? that'd be 1st on my list. did bartlett tell you we missed big red by .2 lbs. last weekend. still ended taking some $$ home though.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Man Robo*

Dang Pods... Thats Foul!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Since you asked*



boat_money said:


> robo - you're not gonna throw out that spoon eating monster on this thread? that'd be 1st on my list. did bartlett tell you we missed big red by .2 lbs. last weekend. still ended taking some $$ home though.


Since you asked for it

No, I have not talked to Bartlett in a while. You should have shoved a mullet or something in its mouth...............LOL


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i think that's what the guys that won did. his was shorter and frozen solid. mine was not only longer, but alive and breathing on the weigh-in table.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*A frozen fish at the weigh in...??????????*

:an3: Frozen Solid, if I was the weighmaster I would have had to question that fish. Did they guy catch it at sunup, go home and put it in the freezer or something.

Here is another pic of a buddy with a red he sightcasted to in the lower laguna, over 100 spots. Caight just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

*Physhstyx's (Larry) New Ride*

2 kewl


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'm bored too....


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

My first flounder run.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

My Niece fishing on the back dock of our beach rental. She fished for hours on end, and was totally thrilled with everything she caught. I even had to clean a really huge piggy perch that she caught, because she insisted on eating it for supper.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Reds on Fly Rods! Nothing better


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Yea*

Hmmm...no doubt about it. Each and every pic on this thread has been...PHOTOSHOPED!

lmao


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Guadalupe*

Guad pics.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Hmmm...no doubt about it. Each and every pic on this thread has been...PHOTOSHOPED!
> 
> lmao


Your presentation is good, now we wait for the strike!........LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Hmmm...no doubt about it. Each and every pic on this thread has been...PHOTOSHOPED!
> 
> lmao


I dont get it?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*One Picture, with a few Pictures on it.*

CalcasieuCracker, MouletteRouge, CaseyS, Reel Anxious, Jacq B., Aldolfo, and Me, a few new and old friends. Just a few I have on my work computer.

Some crazy mornings before work, late night wades, grinding weekends, and a little double hauling.

Count the Pearly Whites...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Hand Panted Red Breast


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*A couple more*

Estes reds...


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Fishing Photos


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

By biggest trout todate..


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

My wife hooked-up with a POC Trout - Memorial Day Weekend '05


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I feel pretty....Oh so pretty........lalalalala


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Lmmfao!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A pretty good day..............with a corkie


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

This is a great Pic


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

*Morning on Aransas Bay*

Fishing the Rockport TMasters a few years back, we had pretty nice conditions to start both days. Fish were solid on the reefs, but nothing bigger than 18"-20".....

As calm as that bay ever gets I think.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

My two best photos


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Thats harsh*



BIG Flat Skiff said:


> I feel pretty....Oh so pretty........lalalalala


LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful Tuna


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

A morning wade in Cory Cove.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The trout of spring........Come on November.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

*Fising Chicks*

I love hard core Fishing Chicks. Great photo couple pages back.


----------



## ValleyBoy (May 26, 2005)

jaredchasteen said:


> This is a great Pic


So far, this one's got my vote!!!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Lemon Fish off the Pier*

I dont go off shore very often but I still catch a few offshore Fish.
Lemon anyone????????????


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

here are mine


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Whew Brad......


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Me and the Mrs. with a blacktip


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

One for brads collection


----------



## TxBlue (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't know about "faveroite".....thats just too hard. Here are a couple of good ones that I snapped a couple of years ago.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Full Stringer fishing the birds...*

sunset shot near the TC Dike. One of my best all time, I think.
Mike


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Dang Mike. That pic looks better each time I see it. That one is contest material.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

jaredchasteen said:


> One for brads collection


GOOD LORD!!! :cheers:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

good to see fishin pics, keep'um comin.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Lets see some more pics guys


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice ones, TX Blue


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

few from me,

My father hooked up at sunrise with a bull red









Serigo, first time surf fishing with me. No he is not a midget, that is a true Texas 50" bull red









We had caught over thrity bull reds this day, a man with his family stopped by and the boy got in on the action










Jolly Roger hugging a very much alive bull shark



















my biggest fish from the kayak,, so far


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

A couple of fly rod action pics


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ya'll are do'in great, keep going.
JR that may have been a new state record Bull Redfish, what a monster.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Skinnyme, those pics you posted are unreal!!!!!!!!!*

I love that stuff!!! Awesome, where were you at????????

In the past 9 years that type of scenario has only happened a small handfull of times.

*Thats whats it all about, and what keeps me come'n back!!*


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bringing in the Big One*

My youngest offshore...


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

My youngest a few weeks ago at Matagorda with a rat red that I caught (released right after the pic). You would think he caught this fish.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Heres my favorite.... Starting my nephews out Young... They were more interested in the Mullet though...










Heres my dad, Doing it OLD SCHOOL as he says......

He will set aside a new curado on a laguna for his old Penn, with non mathcing green face plate, and Ole ZEBCO pole. I like watching people giving him grief about it, but usually at the end of the day hes the one grinning.









Ole Mans a Hot Dog pilot when hes driving my boat.

Negative Ghost Rider the Pattern Is Full.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice cat.......


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*Everybody's Hooked Up*

Everybody is hooked up in this pic even the camerman...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

*First Trout*

Here's my boys with my oldests' first trout.


----------



## ValleyBoy (May 26, 2005)

I'd like to personally thank Brad and Jared for their participation in this thread!


:cheers:


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Arroyo City


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Here is my late buddy Dave on a fish. His wife Katherine,
leaned her pole on the gunnel to take a pic.
Later she caught a small king with line wrapped around the leader. Pulled in the line and got rod and reel back that is seen going over in first pic. Had this king still on.
Neptune blessed ya Dave


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

They did not know the rod was in the pic until a month later when they got them developed. Could not figure out what had happend at first.


----------



## Capt Scott Hataway (Feb 17, 2005)

*A few of my favorites*

1. My pups first duck
2. South Texas white Xmas
3. Blue bird day 2 man limits


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow Fishedz........Now that's a real fish story, and with the pics to proof it. 2cool.......


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

nice here a few more for the thread
Mahi caught in Port Aventuras Mexico








Redfish from SW pass








Cuda before he was beheaded


----------



## ValleyBoy (May 26, 2005)

More Babes, Less Bull!!!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

if u insist


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

King Salmon in July last year, Kenai River, Alaska


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Brad P got me started*

and I just had to do it


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Dang so many. A few of my favorites:

1. PINS after a storm








2. My son with some shark bait!









3. Shark from the yak









4. Tarpon from the beach.


----------



## ValleyBoy (May 26, 2005)

?


Why is there nothing more sexy than a half naked woman fishing?


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Some tuna fish for Ya.
Dock shot from Venice,La








Bill with an 80#








My man Buck 67 yrs young


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

ValleyBoy said:


> ?
> 
> Why is there nothing more sexy than a half naked woman fishing?


 A fully naked woman fishing?


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Another sucsess from Venice, Those are 3 120's and a 150.


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Valley,


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Shark Fishing ... 1st Rod Out at Dawn


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice pic pelican


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

SkinneyMe.....those fly rod pics on page 10 are quite pimp!
They are my 1st place vote for now........
with the thong beer holder de-icer woman a close 2nd!

Bill


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

*here's a few*

Gere's a few:


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

Looks like a Gator Capt Doug


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Rooster,

Glad you like the pictures. Here's my all time favorite.

I had just come unbuttoned on a nice red and am trying to put a little line back on my reel, so I can get ready for the next school of approaching reds. You can see that school "humping" in the water just off my right shoulder.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Belt Sanders said:


> Looks like a Gator Capt Doug


Looks like a corvina.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

That it is.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

*First Trout*

Heres one 
Dylan 3 year old grandson with first trout (sand trout) Pa Poo had to cast the baitcasting rig out for him (free shrimping). Should have seen him fight the fish. Check out his eyes


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

3 of my favorites! My dad with a Cocodrie red, My wife with a Port O Conner snapper and kids on the dock with the pelicans.


----------



## Crawdaddy (May 24, 2004)

*My Biggest Fish*

This is my favorite because this is the biggest fish I've caught so for. A 40in long Redfish caught a couple of years ago while on charter with Capt. Ray Keeling. Photo by Capt. Ray Keeling.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Here are a few of the family.


----------

